# Making soft plastics



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm looking to start experimenting in making soft plastics so does anybody know of a reliable source to start or can help me themselves? Any responses would be appreciated because I already have a an idea

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Are you looking to start hand pouring our injecting.Either way what is it your looking to know.I may be able to give you a hand.I've been at it a few years.


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

I have been researching it as well. Youtube is a great source of info as well as this forum. The reason I mention youtube is that seeing is believing kinda thing. LOL

I need info as well...thinking mostly in hand pouring to start with then working my way up from there. The info I am seeking is where to buy (to save the most money). I have been looking at Alumilite products lately. But the question I am asking myself "Is this the right place to buy from?".


----------



## maniac1 (Nov 23, 2006)

Check out www.tackleunderground.com


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Jann's Netcraft is a good place to look.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## walleyeman16 (Jun 20, 2012)

Janns Netcraft (located in Maumee, Ohio just outside of Toledo) has a great starter kit for pouring your own soft plastics. The kit runs $49.95 and includes 5 molds with injectors, the soft plastic material, coloring, glitter, and a full color instruction sheet. They also have some great information on their website as well as a video to watch on pouring your own soft plastic baits.

Worm Making Kit

Instructions for Making Soft Plastics


----------



## verbinator (Mar 15, 2014)

hey bass boss was just browsing through some old threads and saw this one if you any questions or need help feel free to send me a message I've been doing the soft plastics for the last 6 years and have a pretty good idea what I'm doing just remember be safe when playing with the plastic and its addicting LOL enjoy


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

walleyeman16 said:


> Janns Netcraft (located in Maumee, Ohio just outside of Toledo) has a great starter kit for pouring your own soft plastics. The kit runs $49.95 and includes 5 molds with injectors, the soft plastic material, coloring, glitter, and a full color instruction sheet. They also have some great information on their website as well as a video to watch on pouring your own soft plastic baits.
> 
> Worm Making Kit
> 
> ...



I hate to say this but jans plastic stuff is junk and high price. Most people that are serious about this use rtv molds or aluminium molds. Further more who ever came up with the bright ideal of hot plastic being molded in plastic should go back to school and learn physics.


----------



## verbinator (Mar 15, 2014)

amen to that bigfoot, have you used the lure crafts Green plastic its more expensive but by far it has less smoke than any other plastic on the market that I've used plus the odor is low and its PHTHALATE FREE! go custom or go home


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

here is a tube bait I made tonight, it's not perfect but I'm just learning how to make tubes. I melt my plastics down in a 1 cup glass measuring cup then dip a screwdriver down in the hot plastic 3-4 times for my desired thickness. I let it cool down then rolled it off. Then on the hollow open end of the tube I dipped it back in the hot plastic til I got a solid one inch worm like tail. Let it cool then took scissors and cut the two legs. Hoping to make more but get better looking tubes eventually! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

I buy pourable plastic, glitter, and color dyes from Jann's Netcraft; but I made my own moulds from fiberglass resin for hand pouring. It works really well. My favorite mould is my Yamamato Senko mould. I even recycle my old busted up plastics now. When all colors are mixed together, they come out to a dark brown pumpkin color. I use a glass Pyrex measuring cup to heat them up to liquid in the microwave, then pour new baits. Easy to clean up too. I've even used baking clay to make my own designs.


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

verbinator said:


> amen to that bigfoot, have you used the lure crafts Green plastic its more expensive but by far it has less smoke than any other plastic on the market that I've used plus the odor is low and its PHTHALATE FREE! go custom or go home


Will be going green after this batch of plastic is used up.


I inject mostly with some hand pouring for special effects.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

delaware*fish*freak said:


> View attachment 93421
> here is a tube bait I made tonight, it's not perfect but I'm just learning how to make tubes. I melt my plastics down in a 1 cup glass measuring cup then dip a screwdriver down in the hot plastic 3-4 times for my desired thickness. I let it cool down then rolled it off. Then on the hollow open end of the tube I dipped it back in the hot plastic til I got a solid one inch worm like tail. Let it cool then took scissors and cut the two legs. Hoping to make more but get better looking tubes eventually!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That's a simple, but great idea for making tubes! Thanks for sharing.


----------

